# Looking for a New Lovable Dog



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

I lost my wonderful, unconditional lover, and loyal companion for 14 years (almost made it 15).  I grieved very hard and literally three myself in to work and moving.  Now with a deep breathe I am ready, not to replace my beloved buddy, but to gain another friend.  I have certian criteria that need to be met, and found a Toy Poodle is the best choice for me.  I have been to rescues and shelters (all the while not specifically looking for a purebred) but they were either too big or didn't meet the other criterias like having friends and family who are allergic to animals who would visit my home from time to time.

I have been scouring the newspapers, emailed, continually checked shelters/rescues, talked with people, and looked on the Internet.  I even called the Poodle club here for any leads.  So now I am branching out.  There is A Washington Poodle website that sells Toy Poodles from all over the country and will ship them specifically to WA State, but I am a bit "iffy" on it.  Does any of you know of good breeders or people?  I know this is a long shot but I have to at least try.

It's a bit funny to me is that I can't seem to find a Toy Poodle available here!

Tris


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

I am so sorry you lost your beloved pet

There are some really horrible puppy mills selling on the internet and pet stores, if you are going to buy a puppy it really helps if you can go to a local breeder and see the set-up instead of supporting the tragic way the breeding dogs have to live in puppy mills. You might try to find a local breeder and get on a wait list for puppies if they don't have anything now.

Since you've been looking on the internet, you are probably familiar with Petfinder.com, but if not you might give them a look.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Try looking at the ads in Dog World magazine (print or on-line?).  It's a national magazine.  Waaaay back in the early '70s, I decided I wanted a Border Terrier.  Not a common breed then and still not too common.  I looked in the newspaper first.  Nothing.  Checked pet shops in the area.  Nothing.  Asked local vet.  Didn't know of any, but suggested looking in Dog World.  Could not believe it . . . .  In the whole magazine (again, it was national), there was one small ad for Border Terriers.  The breeder was just a couple miles away in the next suburb!!!


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

So sorry, that is tough.


----------



## cheeki (Nov 29, 2008)

We have 3 shih tzus and 1 pug.
They r ALL fantastic, resilient, loving
good in aparments  or house and wide
open spaces. 
The shistzus r getting older (14,14,& 10). 
The pug is 5.  I would recommend both breeds. 
Only negatives.... The pug sheds. The shihtzus 
need to be groomed.    WE LOVE THEM ALL


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about your lost friend... =(

I don't know what kind of dog this is (maybe a lab?), but I just posted this as a DX screensaver yesterday and he's so cute, I thought I'd repost here.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

ummmmm.......


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Hahahahaahaah!!! Glad you didn't quote my post Betsy! I saw it and cracked up! Apparently when I highlighted the link, I didn't copy it... so it posted the pic of Tom Jones from earlier in the Brendan Carroll thread!!!! My fingers were flying on the keyboard trying to get it corrected before anyone saw it!!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, THAT's the one I thought you meant.    Still laughing...

Betsy


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

Whenever possible, I think adult rescued animals make the best companions. You can try this search: www.adoptapet.com

There were also Toy Poodle Rescue organizations in Maine and California, probably too far away, but they might be a good resource for good breeders near Seattle if you were to ask them. They'd probably know the bad ones to avoid too.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks everyone, I am actually trying to find a breeder in WA state but the breeder that I had been emailing hasn't responded to my last two emails from last week and yesterday.  I am not sure what happened because she was my best lead.

My friend said to get the contact information for the person I got my first dog, but alas she was a co-worker of my dad's way back when and her Toy Poodle (my dog's mom)...and they never kept in contact as they weren't close or anything at all.

I will try and pick up a copy of the magazine as I never thought about that.

As for the dog breds, thanks for the suggestion of the Shih Tzu (that was one we were originally looking at way back when).  However I would like to stay with the Toy Poodles as I know the breed well by owning one, and when I move I plan on take him/her on the plane with me (which I've done many times before), and Shih Tzu are like pugs, I believe, where their noses are not so condusive to flying as they might die in flight.  I even heard some airlines won't let these types of dog onboard!  

I didn't expect this search to be so long.

Tris


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I am so sorry for the loss of your lovely companion & family member.  We too lost our beloved Chewie, our wonderful Collie, just this past year - who traveled to the USA with us from Ireland.  We were so lucky to have had her in our lives and she did live a long (15 year), jet-set life with us.

During her last year we found her a terrific little Sheltie brother through a rescue group and since rediscovered/rescued his very own litter mate.  I know this may sound weird, but ever since we adopted these 2 Shelties we see more people at our local PetsMart who either own Shelties or know breeders.  You may want to check out a local Petsmart or Petco or even pet boutiques in your area.  Also, vets are great assets in this type of quest...maybe even good groomers.

Good luck and hope you find as much joy in your search as we did.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Geemont said:


> Whenever possible, I think adult rescued animals make the best companions. You can try this search: www.adoptapet.com
> 
> There were also Toy Poodle Rescue organizations in Maine and California, probably too far away, but they might be a good resource for good breeders near Seattle if you were to ask them. They'd probably know the bad ones to avoid too.


If there are no toy poodle or general poodle rescue organizations closer to you, it's worthwhile contacting the rescue organizations mentioned above, as they are probably getting contacted by people in other states about dogs that need adopting. My friend who runs an airedale rescue gets calls from all over the east coast.

Betsy


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

I thought this was kinda funny:

I went on PetFinder.com and put in all of my info.  Only to get a mixed bag of stuff.  I mean com'on CA and WI are not THAT close to WA!  Why bother putting in my zip code if it takes you further away?  So I just took out the bred name and size and thought a more general search would be easier.  Nope.  The 3 Poodles I did get were 5 and two were 10 year olds miniture Poodles.  What's they difference you ask?  Well Toys are in the 5-10 lbs. while Miniatures are in the 10-15, which bigger than I would like.  

I had left the size in my search and got St. Bernards, Great Danes, Labs, Pit Bulls, etc.  Um, key word was "small"...hmmm.  

I noticed a lot of Chihuahuas (my spelling is most likely incorrect) and Rat Terriers.  Geez, what's up with that?  Too bad I wasn't looking for a Chihuahua because then my search would've gone a lot easier.  But those little dog make me a bit nervous as they always seem to be shaking and I would break them.  Even my old 5lbs. dog looked much bigger and sturdier than they do.  Plus I would be concerned about the PNW Fall/Winter as my place gets a bit chilly and I am not really a person who would buy clothes for dogs unless it was absolutely necessary.

Tris


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

A few things - doing a bit of a search I found a breeder in WA called Iron Horse Ranch that specializes in Poodles (including toy) with 41 years experience.  I would look into them and also as I had said, contact local vets & groomers as they know the good breeders names.

As for rescue - to be respectfully blunt, I don't know if you are right for this only because when rescuing you get what is available - BUT every day there are thousands of new available pets.  Petfinder.com is not a store and so you cannot always find the exact match for you at every instance.  Their purpose is to give you a brief snapshot of what's available and most of the time do not have the resources ($$$) to provide much more than a quick listing.  We looked for months without finding a Sheltie before actually going to a rescue group's adoption website then event and finding our newest family member.  You will also find that most rescue agencies have pets in foster care so they may not show all of what's available on their website - you must call them (do not always have email).  The counties also have facilities, "The local pound", where you will find tons & tons of available cats, dogs, etc.  Maybe if you visited one of these places something completely out of your "want list" might catch your eye and you will fall in love unexpectedly?  

Again, good luck and try to be patient...I know how hard this is as I was (and still am not) a patient person at all and I completely understand!!!


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks F1Wild, I did email Iron Horse Ranch, but Newman Lake is very far away from me...never even heard of the place until I googled it and it is near Spokane which is almost to Idaho!  Wow.

I am always out looking but with work it is difficult to do so.  I have called around but no such luck but people know that I am searching.  My only concern with rescues and shelters is that if they do have a toy poodle, they are already 5 years old at the youngest and can't seem to deal with young kids or other people too well...this according to the shelter/rescues.  I have young niece and nephews and many guests coming over soon so I don't think it would be good.  Not to mention alot of them, groups/agencies, are looking for a yard which I do not have (another reason I would like a toy sized dog).

I have put a lot of thought in to this so I can make a sound decision and hopefully something will happen.

Tris


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

I am in a pickle.  I've got two breeders with two vastly different prices!  Do I go for th 5 month old male apricot puppy (love the light coloring) or go with the more expensive dog in my region of the state who is very much in the poodle society and has rare brown male 8-10 week old puppy.

I keep staring at the pictures, and have gottn no where.  Though my co-worker gushed and demanded that I bring one of them to the office to hold him.  I also got tons of offers to pet sit anytime!  Ha!  The most amazing of all my hardcore team lead got teary and gush about puppy breathe, strange.

Well, I guess I will be sticking with the males.  I was blown away about the strong opinions people had about male dogs being easier to raise.  

Tris


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

Tris said:


> Well, I guess I will be sticking with the males. I was blown away about the strong opinions people had about male dogs being easier to raise.
> 
> Tris


That is funny, I have had many dogs over the years, I have 7 now. Almost all of my dogs have been rescues, so the majority male since that's the majority of what ends up in shelters and rescue groups. I have had a much easier time time with my females. I adore all my pack, but have been thinking in the future I will try to seek out more females.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm the only girlie in our family - me - and 2 male Siamese kitties, 2 male Sheltie doggies and 1 male hubby - all rescues!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

even the hubbie a rescue  

I have, in the past, only had one at a time, rescues, but have two now, male and female - the females was a piece of cake ('cept for her preferring the kitchen to outside), the male is 150% MALE!  He is a hoot, but full of it! and just like I have heard about teenage boys    This is my first female though so actually no opinion on which is easier, I think it all depends on the individual personality.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Anju No. 469 said:


> even the hubbie a rescue


Oh yes! Haha - rescued him from the wilds of Ireland!


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Okay, I am getting a 5 month old puppy!  Yeah!  He is absolutely adorable and is all fuzzy!  Reminds you of a teddy bear.  Everyone is absolutely glowing with excitement, which is funny because he will be my dog.  My co-workers were desperate to baby-sit and tried to compete with each other...ha!  Now while we slave away for people who loathe us or work us to the bone, we are breaking the negativity by thinking of puppy names like Charlie, Sandy, Fozzie (short for Fozzie Bear)...  Too fun!  But now I have to begin preparing!  I threw away all but a few momentos after my dog died, so now I am pretty much starting all over.

I am thrilled to have another addition to my life, and I live close enough to work to be able to use my lunch hour to spend time with him...so he won't be too scared or lonely in a new place.

My mom was sad that our good old dog won't be here when she flies back for her one year sabbatical, but now she is excited to met the new little guy.  Sure he won't be a puppy for very long, but I am okay with that.

Thanks for all your help!

Tris


----------



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

Congrats!  I have an 8 year old male apricot miniature poodle.  We got him at our local pound.  He has been the best dog.  His name is Rudy and he is an absolute luv.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Tris said:


> Okay, I am getting a 5 month old puppy! Yeah!
> Tris


Yeah for you and yeah for your new family member who now has a loving home!!! We can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## Daisysmama (Nov 12, 2008)

Lauren Berenson has a series of books that have standard poodles as part of her characters.  Lots of great info about poodles and dog shows, etc.  The books are light mysteries with some really great main characters.  I believe the suthor has a couple of poodles and thinks highly of the breed which comes out in the stories.


Oh, and congrats on the new baby!!!


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

I think poodles are very underrated as dogs.  They aren't the froo-froo dogs everyone makes them out to be.  My last dog, Jake, was very smart and really understood "no" so much so that I could walk away for hours with my food being untouched.  Jake was a big part of the family with a big fun loving attitude.  One he knew you, he loved you with a passion right up to his passing.  I didn't quite know it then, and it still chokes me up, but the last day with him I spent a lot of it doing what he loved to do, which was being right with me and me, holding him.  He didn't have any strength but that poor little guy tried to slowly make his way those few feet and lean on me where ever I was.  When I held him he would put his head on my shoulder or lean it against my chest and be so relaxed and still.

We went through multiple moves and drastic life changes with each other.  So it is hard to imagine being without him.  He started as a family dog, but as my brother and I grew up and we all went our separate ways, there was no doubt that Jake would be with me.  Due to family pressure we did give him away once and we were all miserable even though knew the family and they loved him.  In the end we got him back and Jake did something incredible.  For a little cautious guy, he literally jumped out of a moving car, and ran to my arms...not joking here!

I don't expect the next puppy will replace Jake ever, but add on.  Another start with a little furry companion.

I don't even have the little guy yet, but he has already made a big impact especially with the people around me.

Tris


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Congrats!  They never replace, but add on - I am looking forward to pictures as well !  When do you get him?  Furbaby Watch!


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Puppy update!  He arrives Friday late afternoon, and it seems to be happening so quickly now!  So much to prepare for!  

I haven't pick out a name yet!  The only picture I have is of him when was younger...

I haven't figured out how to post pictures but I will try soon!

Tris

P.S.
Thanks for the kind words Anju!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Awwww. Congrats. I went through the same thing. I couldn't replace Sophia; but my new Mia is a love and has made my house a home again. I am sorry for your loss; I know the pain all too well. Though, I can't wait for you to post pics of your new love. Please do so soon. (And yes...we all love our Anju...always has the perfect words at the right time; an asset to these boards, so sincere.) Here is a pic of my new furbaby now 5 months old.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

OMGosh - so darn cute!!!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Thank you.  I agree; my unbiased opinion, of course.  Pleeeeease don't forget to come back to this thread and post pics.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Tank u mucho sjc, I'm blushing!  Age will do it to you every time, well sometimes, we get smarter with age


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Okay, here is a photo...










Hopefully this works!

EDIT: Okay, so apparently I can't post the picture. Either my computer is having issues or I'm missing something from Flickr...grrr...

Might try again later...

Tris


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Tris - go to the Tips Tricks Troubleshooting thread, absolutely wonderful instructions for downloading pictures.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Update!  Picked up the little guy right after he arrived and he is so sweet and cute!  Is suprisingly really quiet and nervous.  Has yet to fully come out of his airline kennel, but letting him take his time with a bowl of food and water right outside for him.  He is relaxing very slowly and moving closer and closer to the door of the kennel.  Was worried about him going hungry, but once I filled up the attached food and water bowl inside the kennel and closed the door for the night...he is now munching away.

Here's hoping it will be MUCH easier tomorrow!

Tris


----------



## JeanneB (Aug 31, 2009)

Good luck with your new baby, Tris.  May you have many happy years together.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks JeannB!  

Right now I am trying to teach him "sit" and "come" commands, used to walking on a leash, and crate/potty training.  He and I had a difficult night last night as I put him the crate after taking hours in the garage to go do his business, but didn't do anything.  Then had an accident in the crate...but I hear the first few nights are always difficult.

He is a very sweet boy and very different from my last dog.  I just wish it wasn't raining so I could take him outside, perhaps he wouldn't be so hesitant on the leash and would relieve himself quicker and better...

A very tired,

Tris


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Tris, I was able to quote your message and correct the link to the photo. It should look like this:

```
[IMG]http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2499/4105680505_44c8550057.jpg[/IMG]
```
Here it is:









Which of the two is he?

Betsy


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Which of the two...I don't think it matters; they are both ADORABLE. I'll take one!! So cute!!
Congrats and Good luck. 
*Crate advice:* If it is too large he will use half for a bathroom and half to sleep in. Use a divider and gradually move it back as needed. Mine is set back at about 3/4's now. Good luck.

NOTE: My poor baby got spayed two days ago. She is recuperating. It's not easy. I'm so scared she is going to pop a stitch. It's tough to keep her calm and still; being that she is only 5 months old. Here is a pic...


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

OMG, Betsy thank you so much!  I didn't know that you had a copy of that as I thought that I had deleted it in my last post.  It frustrated me to no end not getting that up!  Geez...wonder what I was doing wrong.

The little guy staring at the camera is the puppy I got, but he is lighter now as that picture was taken a few months ago.  I have named him Charlie, and he follows me everywhere!  He is more comfortable on the leash now though I still have to call him to keep walking besides me.  Met a couple of my neighbors as I was worried that he was keeping them awake during his crate training, and my other neighbor was looking into buying a toy poodle as well.  I am trying to socialize him but not 100% sure how to do that.  Charlie met my brother tonight and growled at him for a few minutes, but in the end Charlie ate a treat out of his hand and would walk with my brother holding the leash.

Now my other problem is how long do I wait at his pee spot because no matter how many times I take him out, he doesn't go but sits and stares at me.

Thinking about buying a play pen, but oh dear, they are really expensive!

Tris


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Tris - I just knew that was the one.  Charlie is so adorable!  You will get good advise about whatever you need for training so just ask your questions.

SJC, what a sweetie.  Give her a hug from me please.

I cannot work at the shelters here, we have a huge yard, at present, and I probably would have a dozen of these adorable furbabies - BUT DH set the limit at 2.  I guess 3 pets is enough


----------



## JeanneB (Aug 31, 2009)

I could never work at a shelter.  I am such a sucker...they would look at me with their big pathetic eyes..and they would instantly have a new home!


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Ugh, having a very difficult time with Charlie.  He was improving with keeping quiet last night, or it could be because I walked him around my neighbrohood twice and he met new people.  But my neighbor with her own dog, also named "Charlie" funny enough, greatly helped me out by letting me use her doggie play pen!  Great help as I can breathe easier at work, but I have to buy my own which is not cheap at all!

Potty training is taking a long time, as I can't help comparing my last dog, Jake, to Charlie.  Jake never was crate trained and he slept on my brother's bed as a pup, and mine as an adult.  But my neighbor said to keep at it as we've only been together since Friday evening.

I knew it would be hard, especially on my own, but I guess Jake was very unique and easy.

Tris


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Hang in there, Tris.  When we got our second cardi, she was a year old and I think she was in a kennel with other dogs most of the time.  I had expected her to be house trained but that was not the case.  She would hold it forever (like up to 24 hours) till she burst and that was usually in the house.  I took her out all the time for the longest walks.  Finally, after a week, I stopped to talk to some neighbors and she finally peed at that time.  I went crazy praising her and my neighbors looked at me like I had lost it.  But that was all it took.  She is a smart girl and really wants to please, so when she knew that was what I wanted, she was good from then on.

We had a little poodle before and I know how smart they are, so when Charlie "gets" it, he will probably be set.  

Good luck!


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Ugh, I feel like a total failure in the dog care department.  See, I have a large plastic play pen my neighbor let me use, and for the first half of the day it worked great!  I was all set to by one of my own as she said she would need it back once she get her second puppy or the weather gets warmer again, which ever comes first. 

However to my utter shock and dismay, I walk in to see Charlie walking around the place outside of the play pen!  There were no signs of someone taking him out, so the only theory I had was that somehow he had climbed out.  So to test my theory, I placed him in again.  It took a lot of whining from Charlie, but a half an hour later, he jumped up, hooked his arms over the edge, and climbed out with his little hind quarters pushing away.  This brought fear into me.  I am working with Charlie on house breaking (a LONG process that I cannot seem to see it EVER ending with him), and being a little over 5 months his adult teeth should begin to erupt...so he is learning what to chew and what not to chew.  Luckily for me no "accidents" were found, BUT what am I to do now?

My only choice is the garage.  It isn't really cold as I went in and find it suprisingly WARM in my t-shirt!  So I am trying to remind myself it won't be bad.  I can turn on the light and put his crate and pee pad easily.  I don't have anything like chemicals in the garage as it is really empty...but I still feel like such a idiot.  I knew from my previous toy poodle that they can jump great heights and it did not cross my mind that he could climb out!

Charlie is really giving me hard time and I fear that this whole thing might not pan out.  Everyone keeps telling me it has only been like 4 days (but it feels like 4 years), and perhaps my lifestyle has changed not having a dog to take care of for a little over 5 months.  

I feel so bad!

Tris


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

AWWW Tris - just take a deep breath, and keep on going.  The light is at the end of the tunnel, I promise.    When you are not home, put him in his special cave, if it is too big do as was suggested and put a barrier up to make it smaller, he will be much happier in his own special place and may not mess his place.  It takes time, so be patient it will be worth it.  Just be sure he knows you are smarter than he is


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Tris, I can empathize. When we had trouble with Belle when we first got her it felt like it was forever. It was a week or a week 1/2 before the housetraining took, not really long unless you are living through it. 
I agree with Anju, he needs to be in his crate (=cave) when you are not home. That is not a punishment, it actually will give him a sense of security. Our babies are 4 yrs old and they still are in the crate when we are not home. In fact, our boy, Cooper, will choose to go into his crate on his own when he wants to sleep in a secure place.

Long story, but Cooper ate 1/2 of a pop can that he pulled out of the garbage. We took him to the vet and he didn't suffer one little bit...the vet still tells the story about the can eating billy dog. We weren't home and we thought he was mature enough to have run of the house. We found out differently, that's for sure and we were really lucky.

So, I am a huge proponent of using the crate for lots of reasons. If you are consistent and don't use it as a punishment, Charlie will view it as his cave.

```

```


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Tris said:


> OMG, Betsy thank you so much! I didn't know that you had a copy of that as I thought that I had deleted it in my last post. It frustrated me to no end not getting that up! Geez...wonder what I was doing wrong.


No problem. It was there in your post, just not showing; I quoted your message, got the link and cleaned it up. You had a lot of extra text for linking it in a website, I took out all the extra. It looked like this:

```
[IMG]http://<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4105680505/" 
title="Puppy Love by Crazy_Waffles, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm3.static.flickr.com
/2499/4105680505_44c8550057.jpg[/IMG]
```
And all you needed was this:

```
[IMG]http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2499/4105680505_44c8550057.jpg[/IMG]
```
Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

When we got our poodle pup many many years ago (I was in 7th grade then), I took him to the "paper" every time he whined, no matter why he whined.  Kept him there for awhile and praised him mightily every time he did something  And we took him outside regularly like clockwork after eating and in the morning and before bed.  He became trained very quickly.  You need to be consistent and do it a lot.  

The crate is great.  Our grandkids' dog goes in his crate to take naps whenever he can't get someone to let him sleep on their lap. 

Betsy


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I was going to say i am somewhat leary of a 5 mo old puppy because you cannot tell how much time/training the breeder put into him.  But now that you have him, I wish you best.

I had a standard poodle for years.  She was a wonderful dog.  I loved that she had no dog smell and did not shed.  I cant take animal hairs around the house or on my clothing.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Tris, when I got my Ripley (the really cute _appearing_ dog in my avatar), I was just miserable. The stupid thing nipped at my heels, chewed up whatever she got her mouth, was not housebroken.... she was a nightmare. After two weeks I told my husband I didn't love her, and I didn't want her. He said he would take her back to the shelter, but I couldn't do that....

Instead, I looked for help. I found a local trainer, and scheduled a private session with her. She gave me a lot of good tips, and told me it was OK for me to put her in her crate if I was feeling overwhelmed. Then I signed up for the next set of puppy training classes. Ripley started to calm down almost immediately, and while she is still nuts, she is really a very good dog. She stopped the heel nipping almost immediately, it took several months to get her housebroken but she was already a year-old shelter dog when I got her, so that was not unusual. She pretty much only tears up her own stuff now, and I only crate her when I take the parrot out of her cage.

So, do a little research, and find a good trainer. I felt better right after I called and made that first appointment; it was a huge relief to have done something to improve the situation.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks for the advice Pidgeon, it has been hard as my last dog melded so easily to my life than me to his.  My cousin said I sound like a first time mom when I spoke with her.  I just want to do so well for this little guy and I am still not a 100% or even 50% sure.

I try to take it one day at a time for right now.  As for the puppy classes I was definately going to take one.  My local Humane Society has two puppy classes (one head start and another manners), but they are already in sessions so I have to wait until early January, but also looking into PetsMart (my neighbor highly recommended).

Today Charlie amazed me!  It sounds gross, but it's the first time he pooped outside!  I was so happy and so proud!  He did well in the warm garage (left him with food, lots of toys to chew, nightlite, & pee spot) even pooping there all by himself!

A very nice birthday...

Tris


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Is it your birthday Tris?  If so, hope it is a wonderful day for you!  If not, hope it is still a wonderful day!  You need to go to the Happy Birthday Thread and share in the cake with your fellow birthday folks.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Still having a second thoughts about keeping Charlie or not.  I feel so bad and guilty.  Like there is a family or someone else who could take care of him so much better than I.  Coming back home after a Thanksgiving dinner with big extended family, everyone is pushing me to give him up...and then having to clean up a big mess of stinky poop...

This is a big decision and I don't want to screw it up!

Tris


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Tris - don't get all worked up about this, you will make the right decision when the time comes, whatever it is, but it is your decision.  Don't let people try to influence you or push you.  He sounds like a wonderful pup but if you don't bond it won't work out.

I know one of mine drives me up the wall, he barks at everything, even bark collars don't work on him.  He guards the street furiously and no one is safe without being literally yelled at.  When we walk he tries to pull me and be the alpha dog.  Then he comes up and snuggles with me and looks at me with all that doggy look of love and I can't be mad at him any longer. 

AND we will still be here for you, poop and all.  (dog poop is better than some other poops we get around here   )


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Awww Tris...so sorry you are having a difficult time.  I just completed the PetSmart course last week (it ran for 8 weeks).  I will tell you that it is only for sit, come, stay, down...etc.  NOT for bathroom training.  My pup almost 6 months will do fantastic on the hardwoods and the tile; but leave the french doors open to where the carpeting is and...ooops.  The only advice other than to agree with Pigeon is not to let Charlie out of the crate but only just to do his business and when he does make a huge deal about it.  Lavish him with praise.  

My PetSmart trainer said if they sit and stare at you and you know they need to go, plant your feet in front of him with your arms crossed and just keep saying pee pee outside.  Every single time you open the door to go out...say OUTSIDE so that they know that is outside and that is where pee pee is done.  Good luck.  AND nobody will think any less of you if this doesn't work out...this venture is not worth your sanity.  I think it will just take a bit of time.  Good luck.

Anju...THANKS.  If I had a dollar for every kiss Mia gets (even when she's fresh) I'd be rich.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks Anju, but I think one of the biggest factor for me is the time commitment.  I live by myself and work 8.5 to 10 hours a day now (mandatory overtime is currently over at work atleast), and trying to balance work and Charlie was way more complex than I thought!  I knew a puppy would be mad crazy, but I thought it out let up after a while.  Instead it got crazier and doing it all by myself is difficult and other things are suffering like work which would majorly suck because then I cannot support myself and Charlie.  Last night my neighbor  came to let me know she would need the play pen she lent me back soon, and in the end as she held and petted Charlie we talked about my issues.  She has offered to help me re-home my sweet pup Charlie as she thinks she knows some great people.  Though she did say to give another week and see if the situation gets any better.  However after much thought, I am leaning towards giving Charlie up especially when some of the people she has talked to me about seem to be in a much more stable enviroment and situation than I am.

Tris


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks SJC, I understand that the PetSmart won't teach me potty training, but I think obedience classes would be good for Charlie.  He is a bit over 5 months so his attention span is about 10-15 minutes.  I THINK Charlie understands to poop outside as I take him out, but he doesn't seem to want to pee outside.  He doesn't seem to poop a lot either (or at least if you think of my last dog) and I desperately wish he would go on the Wee-Wee pad when I am at home but cannot take him out due to the weather.  Strangely enough when I come home he does do his potty at the designated spot.

Charlie has grown used to the crate, especially when I put him in at night.  He whines for 5 minutes and then he is done.  When I am at home and cannot watch him, I put him in his crate but he has a bigger whining fit but I have to do it.  I tried to keep him in the crate while I was at work and drive home 4 hours later during my lunch break to let him out, potty, and excerise, but it was way more difficult and complex and he managed to totally soil his crate and himself.*sigh*  That flustered afternoon my neighbor let me use the play pen that worked for a total of 2 days until crafty little Charlie learned if he jumped high enough he could latch himself to the top edge and climb his way out!  Imagine my suprise when I came home!  I w as not happy as what was I suppose to do?!

Currently, Charlie seems to be doing fairly okay in the garage while I am at work.  Suprisingly it is warm, and I can let him roam with a potty spot and some food/water, his warm crate with blankets, nightlite, and a cheap alarm clock radio turned on to talk radio to keep him relaxed.  There just isn't another place for him at my home.  The only one who is inconvienanced is me because I have to do multiple things to get my car in the small one car garage, and make sure Charlie is safely locked in his crate so I wouldn't accidentally hit him.  I was always planning to bring him in once he was potty trained.

In the end it's the time contraints and being to do this all by myself.

Tris


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Tris, I think that it is very kind of you to love Charlie enough to give him up.  If you know in your heart that you can't provide the time and someone else can...then you've made the right choice.  I give you credit for trying.  It is a lot of work.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I agree with sjc - and if you still want another pup, try an older one who is already trained, or two to keep each other company and keep your guilt complex away.  I finally convinced my DH that we had to have two, and he admitted it shortly afterward I was right, so now it is two pets at once (even a dog and cat can work out together)


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

At this point I don't think I will get another dog/puppy until I have some consistently with me to help all the time because it is a lot to take it all on myself.

I Think Charlie is well on his way to be fully potty trained as he has not had an accident since Friday night.  I take him out and he does poo outside but for some reason pee-ing is another matter.  I have discovered he does not pee in the Wee-Wee pad and newspaper I had placed as a continual pee spot.  Instead, he seems to do better when it is by the front door.  So I have kept it there and when he continually goes there (currently there is a big play pen blocking his way), I say "Charlie go pee?", pick him up and put him in the play pen and he goes...sometimes.

I see Charlie at play chewing on his toys and it makes me continually wonder if I am making the correct choice.  He has grown attached and just rolls on his back happily chewing away or pouncing after his ball without a care.

Strangely I feel myself already detaching from Charlie a little bit at a time as I lean more and more to giving him up.  But I think it still would be hard on me to actually physically give him up.

Perhaps having my old dog spoiled me as he didn't need as much supervision as a puppy does, and he went to his Wee-Wee pad potty spot all the time, and since he was a family dog prior we ALL took interest and financial support to keep him.  He didn't want much but to chill out next to you and play at times.  He was always free fed so he would eat and drink when he wanted to and signal when his bowel was empty.

Charlie is very different, and I don't expect him to be the same as my last dog.  Charlie has a more laid back temperament then my last dog, Jake.  He can walk next to you as Jake would pushing ahead of you, Charlie is learning he can sleep by himself in a crate in front of my bed while Jake wants to be physically touching you as he slept under the covers and use my arm as a pillow or share my pillow.

Ah, I miss Jake a lot...

I am also happy to report that Charlie has met three dogs (2 big and 1 small) this morning and did not snap at anyone of them.  It happened during our AM walk and though he was timid and unsure I was projecting confident energy (been reading Cesar Milan book on puppyhood on my K2I) and we (the owners) just let them sniff each other and mingle a bit.  Charlie didn't seem to want to do more than that as he sat down by my feet and if it was too much hide behind them.  Two of them really wanted to play and wagging their tails and jumping around, but not Charlie who sat firmly next to me.

But I am still 85-90% sure (sorry after studying and working in politics my measurements are all in percentages) that I will be giving him up...  It seems like it will be for the utmost best for Charlie.

Tris


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Tris, I have been reading your posts for the past week or so.  Honestly I have had mixed emotions and therefore refrained from replying to you.  When my hubby and I adopted our 2 Shelties (rescued a year apart) there were times when I was frustrated and questioned whether we were just trying to replace, in our hearts, our beloved Collie Chewie, who had passed away.  Now, I can't imagine a day or night without Yoda & Obi's sweet faces and lots of licks.  I do understand your wanting a companion, a friend and snuggle pal!

Of course the big differences - I was not alone, but had the very, very patient support of my super husband, Stephen.  We also adopted rescued dogs who were 1 & 2 years old (we've since found out they are actually littermates!) so they were housebroken, neutered and pretty good with basic obedience.  I could never imagine going with puppies - not in a million years.

When I was in a similar circumstance as you - younger, single, working full-time+, living in a 2 bed/bath condo, etc. I wanted to get a small dog or puppy, but then made the sensible choice of adopting/rescuing 2 Siamese kittens.  Now, don't dismiss this idea yet!  It worked out great and they are still part of our family 12 years later!!  Kittens (or cats) can be litter box trained in basically 10 minutes, they are very clean, self-sufficient, can keep to themselves for hours on end and when you get home they are ready to love you.  

I know you had your heart set on a specific breed puppy, but maybe now isn't the time for you to do this.  Think of the poor little guy just wanting to be loved & cuddled, not stored away until he learns right from wrong - which can take years, it seems, for dogs.  Going from sharing a dog with your family to adopting & training a little one on your own is almost a full-time job, in itself.  I wish you all the luck in the world with your choice, but hope, if you do decide you still would like a companion, you consider rescuing a kitty (or 2 so they can love each other while you're away long hours).


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Yes, F1Wild I had kept my options open and when I was looking for a pet I did an extensive search of the rescue groups and shelters in my area.  I wasn't going to limit myself, but there wasn't anything that didn't shed or smaller than 10lbs. The other issue was that they were pretty old (no offense) but after losing my last dog after being SO attached and loved, I couldn't bare only spend some odd year(s) before they pass as well. My heart couldn't bare it. Charlie is also a much older puppy who is in his ad olecent years fairly soon too!

I understand your post though, and it is valid.  I also did think about getting a cat, but am a bit more of a dog person than a cat person.  Cats are great too don't get me wrong.  Another issue of mine is sheding and having people who are allergic and have very quick reactions to them.  But they are in the back of my head.

I am very much aware that I cannot do this on my own.  It will be lonely and hard to be alone again, but in a could of months my mom will be taking her sabbatical so it might not be too bad, and I guess I will once again throw myself into work and try to keep up with family as both have been lacking.

Charlie is such a sweet little guy and he deserves better.  It is my fault and I have to accept the consequences of my actions.  I wish I had a time machine and change things, but I can't.  I cannot help but put this up as a very good and strong learning lesson, and pray for the best outcome for both Charlie and I.  

Tris
Thanks.

Tris


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Sorry that things aren't working out.  But you will do the best for Charlie and that is what is important.  Puppies are hard and I am not sure I could go through that again, and it has to be especially hard when it is just you.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Tris,  I know you spent a great deal of time and searched for your perfect dog - we all tried to help as well.  I completely understand as I was in the search mode myself when searching for our two.  I can even remember being royally p*ssed off when a rescue group's leader was a complete bitch to me over the phone after I had spoken to her 2nd in command by phone & email for well over a month.  I was in such dispair.  I remember you were the same way.  I also remember when you found Charlie and how ecstatic you were.  I guess, from my own past I have realized that sometimes these family members come to us rather than us finding them.

I am so sorry this hasn't been a joy for you and I only suggested a cat as they can be great with your obstacles.  BTW, mine don't shed much at all and there are even some who do well with people who are allergic.

I also understand your wanting companionship.  I lived alone until I met my husband (at an older age than most) and it was hard at times, but peaceful at others.  I really feel you shouldn't say Charlie deserves "better" for you are the best.  He just isn't a fit for you - he deserves different.  And you deserve peace of mind.

If you ever decide you need help again you know we are all here to help and we love doing it.  It does come across a wee bit different sometimes in print from what you really want to say so I hope you take all of this as positive.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks F1Wild.  I have been feeling really bad for a long time and still do.  People tell me that I shouldn't but I can't seem to stop it.*sigh*  Charlie is a sweet little fluffly guy (he hasn't gotten groomed yet) and loved to roll on the ground and toddle after you.  He still is a puppy so at times it is cute to see him have moments of puppy clumsiness.  I know people are going to say "he's just a dog", but I don't want to stress him out that it traumatizes the sweet boy.  Some days like today I think I can keep him, but others I think no it would be for the best to give him up.  Charlie is constantly on my mind...  

I know so many people who have passed dogs on that since I was a child and my dad gave our first dog, a retired show dog Cocker Spaniel named Abby, away when my brother and I were at school, that I would never ever do that.  I ran to my room and grieved for weeks and didn't speak to my dad or interact with him (which I don't think he knew because he was gone working most of the time).  Now look at me.  My mom told me last night that "never say never" speech, but still it doesn't make me feel any better.

Tris

Tris


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Sometimes the worst part of growing up is learning and recognizing your own limits...and when your parents don't always say the right thing to make us feel better, but just what they themselves heard over and over.

BTW, I'm still a big baby when it comes to our furry family and have vowed never to grow up completely.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Tris:  It sounds like pup took a couple of steps forward in that he went to the door and was accident free from Friday on.  Not to mention the AM walk where he didn't snap at his fur-friends.  Maybe there is hope...they do outgrow the puppy stage rather quickly.  Mia, same age (six months Dec 1st) is becoming more obedient and I find if I am firm and don't use my lovey dovey mommy mommy coochie coo voice, she responds better.  No means no; and not weeelll ok; give in...NOT.  

I'm gone 5 hours a day 3 days a week and I gate the kitchen area with her crate door open and give her tons of toys to keep her busy.  *The Kong with a tough to remove treat inside it, keeps them awfully busy.  Also a t-shirt with your scent on it nearby helps with the anxiety.  When I get home, I let her run outside like a crazy-lady for a good 10-15 minutes to get it out of her system and she is calmer.  No food or water after 6:30 so that Bedtime is all night.  Bedtime is crated to the side of the bed on the floor next to my side of the bed.  If she gets restless I say quiet...go to sleep...and she calms down.  She will let out a full bark if she needs to go out...but 95 percent of the time she can go til 7-7:30 am.  

One trick the trainer did mention and it works...fill an empty soda can 1/4-1/3 full of pennies...tape up the hole on top and if they are being defiantly fresh; give the can a harsh loud shake and say "HEY" scares the fresh right out of them.  When they do something good lavish them with pets and good boy/girl...but don't do it all excitedly in the squeaky Mom voice; then they think it's play time.  Only use the coochie coo voice when you want to play.  Tone has a lot to do with things.  If you are all sweet and say nooo darrrrling don't do thaaaat...too sweet = playtime to them.

Mia's bad habit is she latches on to your pants bottom at the leg and tugs...she tore DH's pants.  I say drop it.  If she doesn't; I get the bad puppy can of pennies and give it one good shake and she drops the pants leg like a hot potato...then I say good girl drop it good girl.  It reminds them of the good they did.  Always say good the thing they did and good again.  EX:  jumping on a visitor...say a firm "down" when they respond, say...good down, good girl/boy. She is getting so much better at it.  My trainer said I was being too sweet and she was playing it to her advantage because she knew I was a pushover.  I don't yell but I do use a no nonsense voice now.

I just don't want you to give up the pup only to feel regret; because once he's gone; there is no going back.  It is hard work and if you think it is best we stand by you...but just be sure before you decide.  There is light at the end of the tunnel.  Don't beat yourself up over it.


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

I am so sorry you are having to wrestle with this tough decision. Puppies are hard, I have not adopted a puppy since my husband was alive and worked out of the house. If I ever adopt one again it will have to be after I retire. It does sound like this may not be the right time in your life to have a dog, and there is no shame in realizing that and finding Charlie a good home. Dogs are social animals and they do need attention, even when grown.

I also agree with taking your time with your decision. When my husband died (I was 42) we had 2 dogs, 3 cats, and 5 potbellied pigs, all who were used to having someone there 24 hours a day since he worked out of our house. It was a huge adjustment for all of us, many times I thought I couldn't do it and wasn't being fair to them by keeping them all. I even found a good home for a few of them but in the end I couldn't go through with it. It probably took about 6-8 months, but finally we all adjusted, everyone was happy again, and I was glad we were all still together.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Tris: I thought of you and your situation all day...and I wish you all the best in whatever you decide.
*DEAR-- MY BOSS:* _Christmas wish_... Forget the bonus; let me take my dog to work with me 3 days per week. She can be the office Mascot.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Aw, thanks you guys!  Charlie is currently passed out at my feet after a good scratch and petting.  He is around 6lbs but doesn't really fit in my lap, but he does always try.

He is a ver sweet dog like I keep writing, but I just thunk perhaps him staying in the garage 9 or more hours a day isn't the best.  The garage is fairly warm but with him not fully potty trained yet there is no place for him to go.  I can't put a gate in anywhere because of the layout of the condo.  Not to mention there doesn't seem to be a gate or play pen that can keep this little guy in.  Toy poodles are very well portionate dogs and big jumpers!

I agree I don't want to regret giving such a wonderful pup, but when is it me being real or selfishness to keep him?

Charlie will be 6 months on the 15th and I do see some improvements I potty training, but the little guy totally wears me out!  All of the care for him is difficult for me and I keep trying my best but it seems he is just as confused...

I have learned about the tone that I should use with Charlie and I remain consistant, but it is hard.  I've read and studies books, films, tv shows, etc all about dogs and training to the point my friend is telling me to stop because it could help me decide about Charlie.  I dunno...

Charlie knows that I am "alpha dog" as he walks besides me and waits for me to enter and exit first.  I am no push over (though my mom who will be living with us for a little less than a year, totally is...a concern for me) but I don't know if the problem is training or time to train and give him attention.  I am slowly falling behind at work but I tend to be a workaholic.  

I think if I can find Charlie an awesome forever home, then my decisio is made.  But if I don't then I can keep Charlie and just pray and hope for the best...  This decision to givehim up will put me in a total funk, but knowing he will be much happier and bring others a lot of joy and love will be comforting.

Tris

PS.

Please excuse my short incoherent thoughts...I am really exhausted and half brain-dead post work.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Update:

Ugh, had a difficult night last night...

After I drove home from work I went to my neighbor's house (conveniently enough she was stepping out really quick to hang up a wreath) and we had a quick chat about giving Charlie away.  I told her I was ready, and so she agreed to come over after her dinner to take some digital pictures to send out to people she knew.  I also sent out a massive facebook posting to people I knew to "spread the word".

My mom called and I told her what we did, and asked for some prayers which I thought she would be more supportive and say "oh yeah sure!"  instead she began to give me a lecture saying that I should keep at it as puppyhood isn't too long.  She also restated the "I told you so..." lecture which I got very annoyed at and told her so in a straightforward manner.  We were quiet for a while.

Then my dad called who isn't a big animal fan and was very much opposed to me getting Charlie, and surprisingly enough HE was more supportive.  Not because I was giving him away but that whatever I chose he would support.  He even liked Charlie when he first met him and tried to give him treats so he wouldn't be so scary to Charlie.  He just doesn't want me to stress out and said it will all work out.  Then we proceed to talk about why my bedroom and my home is so cold while my heating bill skyrockets.

Charlie while pooping in the bathroom on his own again (even thought he missed the potty spot and did it on the floor) kept whining a lot.  It were long whines which I had read that it means it isn't because he was locked in his crate.  But he probably needed a potty break...which meant I woke up over 3 times took him out to go potty...thank goodness it was the start of the weekend!

If anyone who reads this post is in the Western WA area and would love an adorably sweet soon to be 6 month old apricot toy poodle puppy please let me know!  Charlie is progressing on potty training, has had all of his puppy shots including rabies, sweet temperament, not a barker, walks with you on the leash, doesn't fight with other dogs, and sits down when he is unsure of things...and very lovable...please let me know!  I wish him to go to at least a couple who van give him more attention and a warm loving home...oh, and have the patience to raise a sweet dog.  I will gladly provide the new owners with Charlie's stuff (crate, blankets, toys, food/treats, leash, food bowls, and records...to make the transition easier.  There is a homing fee to show that I am serious about this and that he will NOT go to some puppy mill or something.  

If anyone is interested, please PM me with a way to contact you.

Thanks.
If interested please let


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

I forgot to ask...

It has been getting a lot colder where I live (somewhat in the higher elevations) and things are freezing within a a couple of hours from dusk to late morning.  While I used to take Charlie out for his twice a day daily walks/potty breaks.  I am afraid that it is too cold, so I cut it from 30 minutes to 20.  He just doesn't want to go out anyone either.  So I have been placing Wee-wee pads with newspaper down.

When is it too cold to take small 6lbs dogs like Charlie outside for even a potty break?  At night and morning (I can't do it later than 7am or earlier than 10pm)?

What do you do when you can't take him/her out?

Oh dear snow...has been projected in the forecast...

Thanks.

Tris


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Taking in deep breaths in and out right now.  My neighbor just forwarded me an email she recieved from one of her friends who is interested in adopting Charlie.  I just sent a reply so who knows how it will pan out.  Charlie is very sweet and loveable so people will find it hard not to take him into their hearts.

I know this is for the best but it isn't easy at all.  Right now the little guy is passed out right next to me.  I love Charlie A LOT but he needs more than I can give...  My mom keeps saying he won't have a better home than with me, and to hold on as she will be coming at the end of January to help...but the keyword here is END of January.

I wish I could prepare Charlie to be taken in by a new group of people...as I keep rembering when we got our first dog, Abby, who whined and cried at the front door for a day and a half pining for her owners who could not keep her due to their newborn taking all of their attention and Abby was rebelling due to the less attention recieved.  I also keep thinking about the night my friend and I picked Charlie up.  He would not come out of his kennel even though we patiently waited for two days and offered food and water.  The closest he got was being by the front door of the kennel but then rush to the back freightened when we got too close.  Charlie is still young and I fear that I might do some big trauma to him that will scar him for life!  He just doesn't understand what is going on...*sigh*

Does anyone know how much I should ask as a re-homing fee for Charlie?  I never
done this before, but to ween out the less than serious prospects I have to set a fee.  To me the monetary reasons are the least thing on my mind as I just want a great home and people.  Can anyone help me out?

Thanks.

Tris


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I wanted to let you know what our dog obedience trainer told us when we said we were worried because our dogs were rescued and we didn't know how bad it was for them before our adopting them.  He told us that dogs really live in the moment and don't think back to what things were like in their past.  I know our beloved late Collie, Chewie, must have been abused by a man in a uniform as she was always very wary of them, but as soon as we got her into a pretty even routine she just loved us to bits her whole life.  Our 2 Sheltie rescues were a it timid, but now they know we are their forever Mummy & Daddy and don't even answer to their old names (that they had for 1 & 2 years).

When we adopted Obi-Wan the rescue group asked for a $75 donation, but we decided to give a bit more.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

The guy who can wants Charlie sounds good.  He is lucky enough to be able to have more flexible hours, work from home, and take Charlie to his office to hang out.  He aslo has three people who can watch and be with Charlie when he can't which sounds perfect.  He has told me he has owned mutliple dogs before which will definately help as he is comfortable training Charlie.

I know dogs live in the current moment, so I guess I am stressing a bit too much.  It is hard not to put your human feelings into the dog.  Especially when he on my lap with his head on my chest looking at me to pet him.

Life woithout Charlie will be hard even though we were together for a couple of weeks.  Perhaps I will take a trip somewhere or busy myself with work as I have a lot to catch up on...

Tris


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Keep Charlie around! You will be happy to have a friend for life in a little bit!  , YOu already put a lot of work into raising him.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Awww Tris.  Maybe the new owner will let you visit.  All the best.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Well, Charlie is now gone for a whole 10 minutes and I feel a bit...numb.  I know it's for the best, and that gives me some comfort.  Turns out another person wanted him too, but both people were great!  So it was a very tough decision.

I cried last night with Charlie in my arms, so I am just numb a bit with the last time I saw Charlie in my head.  He wouldn't go into the smaller doggie kennel, so we put him in his larger permenant wire crate, so he stared at me from the bars between the two front seats.  Just stared and I prayed one of my many prayers to God that Charlie will be happy, very much loved, warm, and safe.

Shy Charlie in the end would come to the new owner albeit cautiously and sniff at his hand.  I'm sure with some quiet bonding time it will be good.  Though I did offer to pet sit, if needed, and if it doesn't work out I will take Charlie back...I mean who wouldn't.  Charlie has and will always have a piece of my heart.

The new owner says that I can visit and we will keep in touch.  He doesn't live that far away from me, and I do plan on visiting!  The new owner will also call or email me on how their first night went...as he totally understands how hard it is to give up a much loved pet.  So that was a major plus...thought both potential Charlie owners agreed to it.

Ah, it is so eeire being with the little guy.  I still feel that he will come running up to me and pass out by myside.  

I still feel really bad, and like I am going to be stoned even though people say I shouldn't.  Perhaps with time things will get better...

Tris


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Consider yourself a wonderful foster mommy that took care of Charlie until his new owner came along.  You were a holiday angel that took care of him the best you could.

We still keep in touch with our Obi-Wan's foster parents and also his first mommy's (who died of breast cancer) best friend.  It's amazing how many people these little souls can touch!

Cheers!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Tris - you did what you thought was best for both of you, don't look back, just hold the memories in your heart.

We are here for you!


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Man, it has been a hard couple of days...  I threw myself into my work which wasn't too hard as I just have piles of stuff!

But got an email from Charlie's new owner.  He says that Charlie is "sensative" when he tries to pet Charlie's belly?!  What?  He made an appointment with the vet for this weekend, but now I am very concerned.  Is it stress or could it be something more?  Charlie was doing well when he was with me so I am at a total loss.  I do remember when my first dog, Jake, was a puppy (young and smaller than Charlie) he did have a minor stomach issue and developed an ear infection, but the vet told us it was because puppies have such sensative stomaches and becareful when we picked him up...and sent us home.

The weather has turned freightfully cold and I am so worried about Charlie!  I wish he was with me so I can comfort him!  My poor little Charlie!

Tris


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

A piece of heart went _with_ Charlie; as my Mia is the same age. Tris, it took a lot of compassion to do what you did. I commend you for trying; and for knowing that Charlie would be best off in a new home. Keep us posted. All the best.


----------

